# Sig mag problems



## Glock n balls (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey, I'm having some problems with my Sig P226 Navys mags. They are Canada/California legal mags that are 10 rounds each.

They are miss feeding and bulging when full (bulging that makes them hard to insert/eject). And one of them, when full does, not let me drop the slide by pulling the slide back, the gun will drop the slide when i depress the slide release.

Both the mags have been cleaned meticulously. Also, this was purchased as a factory refurbished pistol.

I love my new Sig and i'm hoping that its just the mags that are the problem. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I've never experienced bulged mags in any of my Sigs. Are they Sig factory mags ? I have a few 10 rd. mags that came with my 226 and 2022(I'm in CA) , but they work fine with no bulging.


----------

